

Apple has peaked — for real, this time - donohoe
http://qz.com/22490/five-reasons-apple-has-peaked-for-real-this-time/

======
alexpenny
Ugh the site blows on mobile. It loaded an article about a Greek journalist
instead. Why can't people be happy with a regular website.

~~~
DGCA
It blows on desktop as well.

------
astrodust
As far as cheap, sensationalist headlines designed by trolls to grab traffic,
this one isn't even very good.

The five reasons given are all pretty flimsy.

Do you seriously think that's _it_ for Apple, that the iPad was their swan
song?

This is like declaring Pixar "peaked" after Toy Story 2.

------
gbeeson
Same old story as it is read on the linked site - opinions galore (like mine
here of course). Article was not really my cup of joe as nearly all the
arguments were speculative to say the least.

